# Checked mill table alignment



## rock_breaker (Mar 5, 2022)

Haven't been sure of my Enco mill/drill alignment for some time so I mounted my newly acquired Nnoga indicator holder on th spindle and with a dependable indicator  came up with 0.0003" difference in the "Y" direction. The Nnoga  provided approximately 3.75" reach in all four directions. Not sure if this is a meaningful test but I am going to live with it.
Also started some carpentry work on the mill. One of the daughter's chair legs gave way with me in it. The chair has diagonal braces in each corner; the right front one split causing the failure. The only piece of hardwood we could find was from a discarded pallet and it was full of nails. Pulling the nails is next to impossible, so making a new brace is being done on metal working tools.
Have a good day
Ray


----------

